# What's up with the new ultra-micro image attachment size?



## jrista (Aug 9, 2014)

Just a little rant. I was going through some of the gallery forums and...I'm appalled. More than half the thumbnails are ULTRA TINY!!! Worse, you have to click each one, which opens up in a new window, to see it full size. Which you have to close, to click another one. Incredibly tedious. What's with that?!

:'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'(

Those are photography forums, and it was really quite convenient to just be able to see all the images uploaded at the full width of the forum. I never had to click anything to see what people were uploading. 

I officially request the old image attachments viewing mode be brought back, as there is no way I'm going to click fifty times to view the images attached every time I go through the gallery forums. That's just...asking way too much.


----------



## Click (Aug 9, 2014)

Yes please, bring back the old image viewing mode.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 9, 2014)

I noticed that last night.  The cap on attachment number and size went up, but I'd prefer the lower limits if that's what it takes to get rid of the forced thumbnail display.


----------



## Admin US West (Aug 9, 2014)

I posted a notice last night - Here.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=1448.0

It was getting annoying in some of the image forums to wait for 5 minutes while all those large thumbnails were downloading. For me, anyway, the screen keeps jumping around as I try to scroll down.

I have had several suggest that 6 photos was too low of a limit, so I increased it to 10, and reduced the thumbnail size to 200 X 200 pixels.

I felt that a person could see sufficient detail in the thumbnail to decide if he wanted to click it and see the full image.

It was a compromise solution.

Keep in mind that not everyone has super fast internet, and it can take a long time for those 800 X 800 thumbnails to upload and display, and the forum needs to be friendly to all users as much as possible.


----------



## philmoz (Aug 9, 2014)

Clicking on thumbnails in some posts causes a new window to open - which is really annoying (as jrista said).
For example :- http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19270.msg420885#msg420885

Clicking thumbnails on other posts expands the image inline in the current window - which is much better.
Example :- http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=22155.msg422728#msg422728

Is it possible to have all the images work like the second example above?

Phil.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 9, 2014)

philmoz said:


> Clicking on thumbnails in some posts causes a new window to open - which is really annoying (as jrista said).
> For example :- http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19270.msg420885#msg420885
> 
> Clicking thumbnails on other posts expands the image inline in the current window - which is much better.
> ...



In the first example, the image width significantly exceeds the forum column width, whereas in the second example all those images are 800 pixels wide. So it seems likely that the behavior is determined by the size of the image the poster chooses to upload.


----------



## jrista (Aug 9, 2014)

CR Backup Admin said:


> I posted a notice last night - Here.
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=1448.0
> 
> ...



So, the solution is to gimp everyone who _does_ have fast internet so the few people who don't can look at ultra tiny pictures? I mean...that's what I pay for high speed internet for...so I can experience the web better. 8)

Could we at least get a user profile option to chose for ourselves which mode the forums use? This really kills the gallery forums...unless everyone moves to using external hosts. I'm not going to click on every single photo so it will pop up in a new window that I just have to close a moment later...I don't think I can think of anything more tedious than that. The thumbnails don't show you _anything_ (I have both 2560x1600 screens as well as a 3200x1800 screen on my laptop...the thumbnails are ULTRA TI-NY.)

I too would happily take back attachment limits if we could get back the full size images. At the very least, limit them size to the width of the forum (770 pixels fits perfectly) and maybe 1000 pixels high or so...that way people can't upload GIANT images (which was possible before)...that should cut down on thread loading time.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 9, 2014)

Click said:


> Yes please, bring back the old image viewing mode.



+1000000000000000


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 9, 2014)

CR Backup Admin said:


> I posted a notice last night - Here.
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=1448.0
> 
> ...



I apologize in adv. for saying this - The new view makes CR site looks CHEAP. I might as well stop sharing my amateur photos to community.


----------



## Admin US West (Aug 9, 2014)

If enough people want them back, I can do it. So far, I've had several comments from those who like them, and prefer the ability to post more images.


----------



## Admin US West (Aug 9, 2014)

I've started a poll, to get member input on this.


----------



## jrista (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks for the poll!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 9, 2014)

Poll is here:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=22158.0


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 9, 2014)

CR Backup Admin said:


> If enough people want them back, I can do it. So far, I've had several comments from those who like them, and prefer the ability to post more images.



I haven't go through all galleries yet. I just scanned through some gallaries, most shared 1-3 photos.


----------



## jrista (Aug 9, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> CR Backup Admin said:
> 
> 
> > If enough people want them back, I can do it. So far, I've had several comments from those who like them, and prefer the ability to post more images.
> ...



Yeah, I don't usually see people sharing dozens of images at once. I think somewhere between 6-10 would be good...if someone really wants to share more, they can always create more than one post. I think most of the time, it's 6 or less.


----------

